# Hello! I love my wife and want to keep her happy and satisfied.



## Temp83684982 (24 d ago)

Please read this with patience and reply. And only reply if you are a women. I have been married to my wife for little less than a year. It was an arranged marriage by her parents and my parents. She was very shy in the beginning but open up slowly. She told me she had been in a homosexual relationship in the past and she is bisexual but was too afraid to tell anyone. I told her it’s okay and I don’t mind, as she told me she is sexually attracted to me as well. She really loves me and I lover her, she is the first women I have ever been with. After few weeks of our marriage she started kissing my feet, at first I thought she was doing it because she loves me. But little over six months ago, she told me she loves feet and she and her former girlfriend both did sexual intercourse involving feet. I did not know anything about this until she mentioned it, it was very difficult for me to understand. But then she showed me few videos and I was traumatized with what I saw. She told me that she wants to lick my feet and stimulate her genitals with my feet. I was very afraid as it might scratch her private parts but somehow it’s went alright. She really likes when my feet stimulates her clit. But now she wants me to lick her feet and rub me with her feet. I agreed to kiss her feet but not rub me. She wants me to climax on her feet but I’m unable to do so as I’m not into it. I tried but doesn’t happen. She is very mad at me for not liking her feet the same way she likes mine. I was a virgin before marriage and she keeps on bringing my virgin status again and again and keeps ridiculing me and telling me she did a favor by marrying me otherwise I would have died virgin. She was not like this before and I know she loves me and her ridiculing me is just of anger. Now she is frustrated and I don’t know what to do. How should I deal with this situation. I cannot divorce and cannot do what she is asking. How should I consult her and approach this situation. I’m too afraid to ask anyone about it as people judge other very quickly. She is love of my life and I want to have a family with this women. What should I do. I won’t post again but will follow any for helpful advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Get the popcorn, and settle in, TAM readers.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Temp83684982 said:


> Please read this with patience and reply. And only reply if you are a women. I have been married to my wife for little less than a year. It was an arranged marriage by her parents and my parents. She was very shy in the beginning but open up slowly. She told me she had been in a homosexual relationship in the past and she is bisexual but was too afraid to tell anyone. I told her it’s okay and I don’t mind, as she told me she is sexually attracted to me as well. She really loves me and I lover her, she is the first women I have ever been with. After few weeks of our marriage she started kissing my feet, at first I thought she was doing it because she loves me. But little over six months ago, she told me she loves feet and she and her former girlfriend both did sexual intercourse involving feet. I did not know anything about this until she mentioned it, it was very difficult for me to understand. But then she showed me few videos and I was traumatized with what I saw. She told me that she wants to lick my feet and stimulate her genitals with my feet. I was very afraid as it might scratch her private parts but somehow it’s went alright. She really likes when my feet stimulates her clit. But now she wants me to lick her feet and rub me with her feet. I agreed to kiss her feet but not rub me. She wants me to climax on her feet but I’m unable to do so as I’m not into it. I tried but doesn’t happen. She is very mad at me for not liking her feet the same way she likes mine. I was a virgin before marriage and she keeps on bringing my virgin status again and again and keeps ridiculing me and telling me she did a favor by marrying me otherwise I would have died virgin. She was not like this before and I know she loves me and her ridiculing me is just of anger. Now she is frustrated and I don’t know what to do. How should I deal with this situation. I cannot divorce and cannot do what she is asking. How should I consult her and approach this situation. I’m too afraid to ask anyone about it as people judge other very quickly. She is love of my life and I want to have a family with this women. What should I do. I won’t post again but will follow any for helpful advice. Thanks in advance.


Oh no...

You must continue to post.


Lilith-


----------

